# Show on sunday :D



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck Vaka :cheer2: you go girl !!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Ooooh! Good Luck Vaka, and you of course!!
She'll knock everyone out, don't worry!
And remember, pictures pictures pictures!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck at the show and looking forward to pictures!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all.

I will do my best with the pics


----------

